# Solved: Can't Upgrade WMP 12 for DRM clearance



## irainbow (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi,

DON'T know how to make this simple and I'm throwing out facts I know, but don't assume for a second that I know what it all means! LOL And before you suggest it -- too late to send the computer back for refund!!!

*Bottom line*, Windows Media Player 12 seems to be malfunctioning and/or blocking interface with two (so far) other 3rd-party softwares. All attempts to resolve this have so far failed -- both on my part and many Dell support techs.

The Computer is a brand new Dell Inspiron 570, 64-bit, Windows 7 Home Premium, utilizing Windows Media Player 12. So far, _OverDrive Media Console _(public library software allowing the borrowing of digital media), and _BBC iPlayer _(catch-up TV shows) have malfuctioned preventing downloading of the media in each case.

In the case of _OverDrive Media Console_, it asks for a security upgrade, error message provides two different methods of accomplishing that ... the first from a link within the software itself. FAILED!!! The second is a link to a a Microsoft website - FAILED!!!

With_ BBC iPlayer_, the installation of Desktop Player appeared to be working normally from their website, but when it got to a required installation of component named Adobe Air, it failed to complete. No reason give, except failure of the component to install.

Am not that savvy about technical issues to begin with, though I can muddle my way through most things. However, this 64-bit Dell is only 5 days old (to me) -- O.S., methods, all different to me. Have spent many, many, many hours (not to mention extra money on a software contract) with Dell technical support. This issue has already been bumped up to 2nd level, and about to go up another level.

I know this has got to be a simple fix -- but Dell is now suggesting it's compatibility -- I do not accept that, because the library software IS compatible with Windows 7 .... no exclusions (such as "32-bit only") were mentioned at vendor's site. I'm sure this is Windows Media Player problem.

ANY help or advice to resolve the problem will be helpful ... even if only to tell me "Yes, DELL is right, this is a compatibility issue." (It just doesn't feel that way!)

TIA,
Iris


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Go to start/control panel windows update.
Install all important updates and check optional updates
for software updates and install any you need.

Get adobe air here.......
http://get.adobe.com/air/

Check the software vendors site for updates.
Some media may require extra codecs to play.
Might try downloading the shark 007 or klite codec pack.

Also check this............
http://windows7themes.net/windows-media-player-security-component-upgrade-drm.html


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

First thing I always do with install problems in W7 64 bit is turn UAC to highest setting so you get alerts for every action

That way you can tell if there is a permissions issue as there often is for these 

Go to start/search & type UAC press OK 

on the screen that opens set UAC to top setting, Always notify, press OK & then try the install


----------



## irainbow (Aug 26, 2004)

leroys1000 said:


> Go to start/control panel windows update.
> Install all important updates and check optional updates
> for software updates and install any you need.
> 
> ...


leroys1000,

Thanks so much for your response.

Believe it or not I stumbled on the solution this morning to the security upgrade issue, so gonna mark this one "solved." This after 4 failed, grueling phone sessions with Dell software tech support folks. (And yes, at one time or another, everything you suggested re the DRM was tried multitudinous times before I posted here.) The solution? Since this is my first 64-bit computer, it was only last night I first noticed *two versions of Internet Explorer on my hard drive, 32-bit and 64-bit*. I simply switched from one to the other (not sure what my default is or how to figure that out!) VOILA! The security upgrade was done in under 10 seconds! OverDrive Media Console working perfectly now.

As to the _BBC iPlayer_, failed even at downloading (!!!!) both needed Adobe softwares on my own. (Yeah, I went bald over past 5 days).... but, even after the Dell guy downloaded and installed them, iPlayer didn't seem to recognize either were present and FAILED and FAILED and FAILED.

Now that I know about 32- _versus_ 64-bit I.E., gonna see if that does the trick!

Thanks a lot, Leroys -- appreciate your taking time out of your busy day to respond!!! 
Iris


----------



## irainbow (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi, dvk101 ..

Thanks for responding to my plea for help.

I don't even know what UAC is, but I'm making note of your reply for future use -- *after* it all settles down to a dull roar (and my now bald head sprouts healthy follicles again LOL)!

Thanks a lot for taking time to respond! You peeps are all great!!

Enjoy your day. 
Iris


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Go to start/default programs to choose the defaults.


----------

